# Things That Irritate A Sane Person



## Ikklemo (Mar 3, 2009)

There are always one or two ice cubes that won't pop out of the tray.

The car behind you blasts its horn because you let a pedestrian finish
crossing.

A piece of foil candy wrapper makes electrical contact with your filling.

You set the alarm on your digital clock for 7pm instead of 7am.

The radio station doesn't tell you who sang that song.

You rub on hand cream and can't turn the bathroom doorknob to get out.

People behind you on a supermarket line dash ahead of you to a counter just
opening up.

Your glasses slide off your ears when you perspire.

You can't look up the correct spelling of a word in the dictionary because
you don't know how to spell it.

You have to inform five different sales people in the same store that you're
just browsing.

You had that pen in your hand only a second ago and now you can't find it.

You reach under the table to pick something off the floor and smash your
head on the way up.

The annoying electronic telephone services that tell you to press 1 etc.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

Ikklemo said:


> ...The radio station doesn't tell you who sang that song.



Grrr! Also, going upstairs and then completely forgetting why you went up there! I guess it's my age!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

The idiot with the pull along case holding everyone up and taking up six seats on the train in rush hour

The tourist who stops to ask for dierction after a long day at work and you're dashing for the train

The twit who has a ?20 for a ?2 bus fare along with the silly bitch who has to rummage in her suitcase sized handbag for her oyster AFTER she got on the bus

Shopping with my mum cos she never knows what she wants

Shopping with hubby when he needs new clothes

Shopping with hubby when I need new clothes

Any shopping with a child in tow

I have quite a long list which annoys lots of people.


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Northerner

I also get upstairs and forget what I wanted - annoying or what!


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol it must be a trend cos i tend to get up the stairs and forget why i went up, then get down and remember why i went up in the first place!!!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 3, 2009)

When someone remembers me and what my name is, of course I don't know their name, I struggle to remember my own, thats why I have credit cards with my name on!


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

hahahaha good one david!!!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

For all the people who have problems with names, we are creative gifted and talented visual people, therfore I forgive people who forget my name because we are just so wonderfull in other ways!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 3, 2009)

Leaving a DIY store and being stopped by someone to ask me if I want double glazing... if you have 10 minutes and want a laugh, collect all the enthusiasm you can and say "YES, by jolly you must be a mind reader I want to order some this week".

This will flaw them as on the training course they will never have got to page 237 of the training manual 'the customer who wants to sign up right now' and they will have to do this one on the hoof.

Great fun if you're a practical joker and can keep the act up


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 3, 2009)

Why is it that a loaf of bread often has an odd number of slices.  

There is nothing more annoying than being unable to make that final sandwich with the crust which is usually very thin and often with holes through it.

AND not being able to put favourite fillings in anymore. AND having to eat that stuff (called wholegrain/granary) with bits in that damage my fillings and crowns.

AND - that'll do for now.......


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

a shop assistant giving you change of a ?20 note in coins!!!!! ggggrrrrrrrrr that really gets me peeved off!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Leaving a DIY store and being stopped by someone to ask me if I want double glazing... if you have 10 minutes and want a laugh, collect all the enthusiasm you can and say "YES, by jolly you must be a mind reader I want to order some this week".
> 
> This will flaw them as on the training course they will never have got to page 237 of the training manual 'the customer who wants to sign up right now' and they will have to do this one on the hoof.
> 
> Great fun if you're a practical joker and can keep the act up



I usually reply in Russian and that tends to put them off a bit!

I once told some Mormons who came knocking at my door that I was an harrassed father of five kids, recently out of jail. I was 16 at the time... They still persisted in talking to me, and I could tell they weren't _quite_ sure!

Something that annoys me intensely is when you go to the bank to pay a cheque in or something and they then try to flog you insurance or some other financial service.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

I got rid of Jehovah Witnesses one Sunday morning by answering the door in my dressing gown, I hit my head on the top of one of the door frames and was half in a coma when I asnwered the door.

As I came too I realised what they were and said I wasn't interested, closed the door and realised my dressing gown was undone. 

Mind you, never had a knock on the door since and that was 10 years ago

So, it irritates the heck out of me when people push 'their' religion down my throat, trying to convert me.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I got rid of Jehovah Witnesses one Sunday morning by answering the door in my dressing gown, I hit my head on the top of one of the door frames and was half in a coma when I asnwered the door.
> 
> As I came too I realised what they were and said I wasn't interested, closed the door and realised my dressing gown was undone.
> 
> ...



My Aunt and grannie were Witnesses, so I've always tried to be polite when they knock, but firm. Sometimes use the 'Russian' and they give you a magazine with articles in about 50 languages. They do actually do some interesting stuff in their drive to push the religion - a friend of mine got me a copy of the 'Awake' magazine printed in Russian and - best of all! - one written entirely in Pidgin, which is comedy gold!

Actually, returning to the topic, what really irritates me are those totally devious and dishonest power company reps who try and get you to change suppliers - grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

I recall a family member of an ex-girlfriend were Witnesses, I never established to that exactly, but then I guess its like horse trials, they acquit them, then a few weeks later they stand trial again..

However, this lady gave me a copy with great excitement, it implied they had the cure for diabetes, from my recollection of the article, the cure was likely to be a fairly brisk death as I think it was eating all I wanted, stopping insulin and becoming a Witness nothing scientific, nor was there a single fact to make me go, OH! that's how its done...


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Another irritation is the fact that at my ripe age, I have now been classed by this forum as senior!!! Please there are years until I draw my pension!


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2009)

what annoys me is bus ques , i could of been standing there 20 minutes waiting for a bus and someone who has just arrived sees the bus coming and gets on at the front , it must just be some people have common decency and some dont i woul'dnt mind if it was an old person of course


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Steff, I usually tell the person there is a queue! Mind you I'm pushing 6'3" and played rugby and swam professionally, so there is a lot of me to argue with.


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2009)

also when your in a queue at the supermarket and in the less then 8 items queue, some one gets to the counter and pays with credit card for a loaf of bread,

And in the Queue of a macdonalds (when i USED to be able to eat there) 
you get the person who has stood 10 15 minutes waiting and they get to the counter the assisstant says  can i take your order please , and they go ohh erm and look at the menu they have had all that time to do that before they hit the front grrrrrrrr


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

I once gently pulled back a kid who was pushing on to a bus ahead of an infirm old lady - he turned round and accused me of assault and asked why I'd hit him! Believe me, I was sorely tempted! I would never have done that at his age, because I would have expected a good thumping! I'm not a violent person, nor do I condone it, but sometimes I think it's gone completely the wrong way.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Another irritation is the fact that at my ripe age, I have now been classed by this forum as senior!!! Please there are years until I draw my pension!



Ha ha! You're a senior when you get past 100 here! Imagine how I feel - I'm over 600!


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah Northerner, you're past senior then, perhaps back into your second childhood?

Thanks for the explanation, I did worry, didn't know I had so many jokes to make 100


----------



## elizajayne (Mar 4, 2009)

The Insurance Company that regularly phone to ask if you would like contents insurance, when you already have contents insurance - with them!!!


----------



## elizajayne (Mar 4, 2009)

Why are some Junior Members, some Senior Members, & some just members? I am confused?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2009)

elizajayne said:


> Why are some Junior Members, some Senior Members, & some just members? I am confused?



It's according to the number of posts you have made. You start off as a Junior, become a Member at 30, and a Senior Member at 100


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It's according to the number of posts you have made. You start off as a Junior, become a Member at 30, and a Senior Member at 100


Resurrecting this thread ......
Then that should make me a senior member @Northerner


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 18, 2017)

Being mithered by a telephone company after I'd cancelled my contract with them (I was relocating to my daughter's on a temporary basis but didnt tell him this) On the phone for ages he was being persistent in wanting to know why - so I told him I won't be needing a phone where I was going! Obviously he took it the wrong way - apologised & ended the call!!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 18, 2017)

I got a phone call yesterday from one of those scammers who say they can sort out your recent car accident. I just said I haven't driven a car for three years, so **** off. 

One main grouse I have is the assumption that if you're in a wheelchair, you're two butties short of a picnic.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Grrr! Also, going upstairs and then completely forgetting why you went up there! I guess it's my age!





mikep1979 said:


> lol it must be a trend cos i tend to get up the stairs and forget why i went up, then get down and remember why i went up in the first place!!!


{*looks round*}.  This is upstairs then!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 18, 2017)

Caroline said:


> For all the people who have problems with names, we are creative gifted and talented visual people, therfore I forgive people who forget my name because we are just so wonderfull in other ways!


Me: {*wonders how to get them to repeat it*}. "oh, how do you spell your name."
Tim: "T  i  m"


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It's according to the number of posts you have made. You start off as a Junior, become a Member at 30, and a Senior Member at 100


I remember being on a tech forum, and a n00b


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 18, 2017)

Cyclists on the pavement.
People who keep pressing the button at crossings - YOU CANNOT MAKE THE LIGHTS CHANGE BY STABBING AT THE ****ING THING!
Cyclists on the pavement.
Cold callers who insist my PC needs fixing.
Cyclists on the pavement.
Cold callers who insist I've had a car accident (see mikeyB above!)
Cyclists on the pavement.
Any other cold callers - I now have a stock of Latin phrases to use on them (I did Latin classes at the City Lit)
Cyclists on the pavement.
My computer when it does things I don't understand.
Cyclists on the pavement.
People dawdling along, eyes so glued to their phone that they nearly walk into you.
Cyclists on the pavement.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 19, 2017)

_I don't mind cyclists on the pavement, cycling on the road you take your life in your hands. _

Breaking the yoke of my fried egg. 

Labour canvassers knocking on the door at tea-time, we never get any other party. I've taken to shouting through the letterbox with my mouth full "Mum's voted labour all her life, but I'm voting for none of yous, yer all gits!"


----------



## Ljc (Aug 19, 2017)

Parent who let their children run around in supermarkets.
Phone calls saying their is a problem with my computor.
Phone calls saying their is a problem with my computors  security 
Cold callers.
Cylclist on pavements,
cyclists who go through red lights .
To name but a few.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

The minute you shut the front then realise you haven't picked up your door keys

Waiting in all day for a phone call that doesnt happen until you go out & find a message left on your answering machine upon your return

Cyclists riding on pavements

Cats mating calls at night

Dogs that hump your leg when you're out on your own and cant shake them off  - embarrassing!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2017)

Please remember that sometimes cyclists are permitted to ride on pavements, where they are shared use or divided into lanes for pedestrians and cyclists.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 19, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Please remember that sometimes cyclists are permitted to ride on pavements, where they are shared use or divided into lanes for pedestrians and cyclists.


That's true, but not round here, our pavements are not wide enough.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Dogs that hump your leg when you're out on your own and cant shake them off - embarrassing!


Oh dear WL...apologies...you've met Harry then...one of his worse failings...he says he is truly sorry


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Being mithered by a telephone company after I'd cancelled my contract with them (I was relocating to my daughter's on a temporary basis but didnt tell him this) On the phone for ages he was being persistent in wanting to know why - so I told him I won't be needing a phone where I was going! Obviously he took it the wrong way - apologised & ended the call!!


Wl...when I have those calls.. and they ask for me by name...I always say 'hold on a moment I'll get her for you'...then put the phone in a draw...leave it there...they soon give up...did it once...a few minutes later...heard a pitiful 'hello' coming from the chest of draws...made me laugh so much...they didn't call back.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Please remember that sometimes cyclists are permitted to ride on pavements, where they are shared use or divided into lanes for pedestrians and cyclists.


Fair do's Copepod but i was referring to pavements without lanes and cyclists racing towards me - scary - sorry, should have made this clearer in my post.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Oh dear WL...apologies...you've met Harry then...one of his worse failings...he says he is truly sorry


Harry v Surveyor springs to mind Bubbs!!! Apology accepted Harry but please behave yourself from now on x


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Fair do's Copepod but i was referring to pavements without lanes and cyclists racing towards me - scary - sorry, should have made this clearer in my post.


Can't take account of every eventuality WL...there are many inconsiderate cyclists...drivers...even pedestrians out there...been barged so many times on the street by ill mannered shoppers...tourists...people in a hurry....frustratingly when hit by a 'beefy'  shoulder on the pavement...my first instinct is  always to apologise to them.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Harry v Surveyor springs to mind Bubbs!!! Apology accepted Harry but please behave yourself from now on x


He's hiding in his basket...now I've publicised his shame!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Wl...when I have those calls.. and they ask for me by name...I always say 'hold on a moment I'll get her for you'...then put the phone in a draw...leave it there...they soon give up...did it once...a few minutes later...heard a pitiful 'hello' coming from the chest of draws...made me laugh so much...they didn't call back.


Erm that must have been a while ago Bubbsie because now if you leave the phone 'off the hook' for a length of time there is a deafening screeching sound as a reminder to replace the handset back in its cradle!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Can't take account of every eventuality WL...there are many inconsiderate cyclists...drivers...even pedestrians out there...been barged so many times on the street by ill mannered shoppers...tourists...people in a hurry....frustratingly when hit by a 'beefy'  shoulder on the pavement...my first instinct is  always to apologise to them.


Or you could take Harry the Hump with you in the hope he'll 'latch on'


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Or you could take Harry the Hump with you in the hope he'll 'latch on'


Made me laugh WL...poor Harry...he's infamous in our local park.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh WL...poor Harry...he's infamous in our local park.


Remind me which park that is please so I don't venture there Ah poor Harry - he has to get his kicks from somewhere ~ or Erm...someone


----------



## Carolg (Aug 19, 2017)

Ditto said:


> _I don't mind cyclists on the pavement, cycling on the road you take your life in your hands. _
> 
> Breaking the yoke of my fried egg.
> 
> Labour canvassers knocking on the door at tea-time, we never get any other party. I've taken to shouting through the letterbox with my mouth full "Mum's voted labour all her life, but I'm voting for none of yous, yer all gits!"


I tell them that my vote is secret and I'm not telling them


----------



## New-journey (Aug 19, 2017)

Cars which overtake without enough time to get back to their lane so I think I am having a head on collision and have to break!
People who leave their trolleys and go and get food from another place and then I can't reach my groceries! 
All slugs and snails who eat my kale!
People who get irritated easily!


----------



## Robin (Aug 19, 2017)

Supermarket checkout staff who ask, 'Have you got a loyalty card at all?' or 'Do you want a bag at all?' as if there were degrees of having one. I'm tempted to answer, 'well let me look, I might have half a one tucked down the lining of my purse.'

People who incorporate glottal stops into words where it would be considerabley less effort to say the word properly. (See above. I can forgive the odd glottal stop in informal speech, but one assistant managed one in the middle of 'at all' .Surely it was more effort to come out with a' all?)


----------



## Radders (Aug 19, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Please remember that sometimes cyclists are permitted to ride on pavements, where they are shared use or divided into lanes for pedestrians and cyclists.


And under 10s


----------



## Ljc (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh yes slugs n snails ewwwwww. I feed mine on bran they absolutely adore it, I even put it in some yogurt pots and lay them  on there sides so they can get in easily  then in the morning the birdies have a nice meaty breakfast to start their day off right.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 19, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Please remember that sometimes cyclists are permitted to ride on pavements, where they are shared use or divided into lanes for pedestrians and cyclists.


Ah, but they ride on normal, even the narrow, pavements around here (there is only one shared use, further up near the tube station), they expect pedestrians to get out of the way, they ride the wrong way (ie *into* the traffic) along our two one-way main roads, they hurtle through the lights when the green man is lit, they have nearly knocked Mr Marten down at our front gate by speeding past, etc etc...


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 19, 2017)

Robin said:


> People who incorporate glottal stops into words where it would be considerabley less effort to say the word properly. (See above. I can forgive the odd glottal stop in informal speech, but one assistant managed one in the middle of 'at all' .Surely it was more effort to come out with a' all?)


Oh *yes*! This drives me up the wall too. TV presenters are increasingly guilty of this - 'the next programme starts a' eight...' Huh? At eight, you mean...


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 19, 2017)

Robin said:


> Supermarket checkout staff who ask, 'Have you got a loyalty card at all?' or 'Do you want a bag at all?' as if there were degrees of having one. I'm tempted to answer, 'well let me look, I might have half a one tucked down the lining of my purse.'
> 
> People who incorporate glottal stops into words where it would be considerabley less effort to say the word properly. (See above. I can forgive the odd glottal stop in informal speech, but one assistant managed one in the middle of 'at all' .Surely it was more effort to come out with a' all?)



Me too! "These ones" and words ending ing changed to ink! I.e. Somethink, nothink!!  Lack of pleases and thank yous. When I hold the door open for someone and they breeze through with a look of puzzlement or just ignore me...I can't help myself, I have to say a very cheery "you're welcome". 

Dirty dishes, mugs etc left _next_ to the dishwasher or sink! 

Think I should stop here before I gather momentum!

Most of the things everyone has already mentioned. Oh and it irritates me that after reading this I appear to be more easily irritated than I thought!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

Anybody mentioned solicitors yet?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 19, 2017)

Kids who squeal at a frequency that would shatter glass whilst their parents tap into their mobiles oblivious to the disruption their little offspring are causing.

Men who whistle constantly especially if they're stood next to me in a shop or sat waiting for an appointment.

Seeing a garment I absolutely love in a shop and realising they have it in absolutely every size but the one I want!

Oh nearly forgot the one that really drives me insane. Old women pulling along those tartan shopping trolleys side swiping everyone and having a total disregard for running over feet or cutting people up!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 19, 2017)

Those who don't seem to understand the difference between the words advice and advise.  I mean it's not exactly difficult as one's a noun and one's a verb.  They even sound different.

http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2014/05/advise-advice/

I'll preface these two with the fact that when I'm on my bike most drivers I encounter are great and give plenty of room.  But....

Drivers who think the laws of physics don't apply to them and they can see around corners.  It happens when I'm on my bike on narrow country lanes being overtaken on blind bends at high speeds.  Seems to be done by a disproportionate number of BMW and Audi drivers. 

You get a courteous driver who waits to pass me on my bike in the correct manner but is then followed by a number of idiots who overtake despite oncoming cars getting closer and closer, blind bends, road narrowing, etc.  They don't think erm perhaps I'll wait for all of a couple of seconds until I can pass I'll just drive faster and closer.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

Mobilty scooters driven at 4mph on the pavement like they bloody own it.

That's me, that is


----------



## Amigo (Aug 19, 2017)

Spitters and litterers....arghhh!


----------



## Carolg (Aug 19, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Kids who squeal at a frequency that would shatter glass whilst their parents tap into their mobiles oblivious to the disruption their little offspring are causing.
> 
> Men who whistle constantly especially if they're stood next to me in a shop or sat waiting for an appointment.
> 
> ...


Oh amigo, you spoilsport. I'm going to get a daisy print hurly burly in 3 years,  2 months and 12 days when I'm officially a crabbit old pensioner lol not that I'm counting


----------



## Carolg (Aug 19, 2017)

Crumbs from crusty bread(low hi stuff from Lidl of course) that goes  down your front inside your top.  Ok if you are in private to swipe the crumbs out


----------



## Radders (Aug 19, 2017)

It seems fairly recent: a tendency to preface the answer to any interview question on the radio/TV with "So....."


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 19, 2017)

GP's & DSN's that will happily accept your HbA1c results if good or excellent...yet criticise how you achieve them...particularly if you steer clear of the 'sainted' eat well plate!...and their advice on diet & exercise.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 19, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Oh amigo, you spoilsport. I'm going to get a daisy print hurly burly in 3 years,  2 months and 12 days when I'm officially a crabbit old pensioner lol not that I'm counting




Make sure you fit it with bells!


----------



## Carolg (Aug 19, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Make sure you fit it with bells!


Ok will do


----------



## Robin (Aug 19, 2017)

Radders said:


> It seems fairly recent: a tendency to preface the answer to any interview question on the radio/TV with "So....."


Ooh yes, and that reminded me of another pet hate. When there are two presenters, and one finishes speaking, the other has to say 'Yes, that's right!' before continuing with his/her own script.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Kids who squeal at a frequency that would shatter glass whilst their parents tap into their mobiles oblivious to the disruption their little offspring are causing.
> 
> Men who whistle constantly especially if they're stood next to me in a shop or sat waiting for an appointment.
> 
> ...


But my shopping trolley is a lovely raspberry colour Amigo and I am most courteous when pulling it behind me even if i am a little... erm... ol lady xx


----------



## Amigo (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> But my shopping trolley is a lovely raspberry colour Amigo and I am most courteous when pulling it behind me even if i am a little... erm... ol lady xx


 
'Little ol lady?' I'm sure you're younger than me WL! 

It's these scowling old women pulling these things behind them with no idea where they're going or whose feet they are scooping from under them that gets me. They're at such a bad height that you've fell over them before you realise they are there!  The ones they push in front are much safer.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Oh *yes*! This drives me up the wall too. TV presenters are increasingly guilty of this - 'the next programme starts a' eight...' Huh? At eight, you mean...


They also say "In anour" instead of 'in an hour' or better still 'In one hour'.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 19, 2017)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm obviously not totally sane hence the plethora of irritations! 

And there, their, they...don't get me started! Oh and text speak from middle aged friends or as they call themselves...m8! Grow up!!!!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Amigo said:


> 'Little ol lady?' I'm sure you're younger than me WL!
> 
> It's these scowling old women pulling these things behind them with no idea where they're going or whose feet they are scooping from under them that gets me. They're at such a bad height that you've fell over them before you realise they are there!  The ones they push in front are much safer.


I wish Amigo - I'll be an octogenarian in ? years! You are invited to join in the celebrations x


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> GP's & DSN's that will happily accept your HbA1c results if good or excellent...yet criticise how you achieve them...particularly if you steer clear of the 'sainted' eat well plate!...and their advice on diet & exercise.


And  dare  I  say  it  -  T e s t    s t r i p s


----------



## Amigo (Aug 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I wish Amigo - I'll be an octogenarian in ? years! You are invited to join in the celebrations x



Hell I won't be around when you become an octogenarian WL!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Hell I won't be around when you become an octogenarian WL!


Of course you will Amigo - I have faith in you - but come to think of it - I may not!!!! x


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

Oops in D'd


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

Nah, WL, stick to your principles. No more Ds it is


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Smokers who stand outside shops & supermarkets etc and blow their cigarette smoke into the faces of other people coff coff coff


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

Aye, that's almost as bad as the folk smoking in wheelchairs with drip stands outside Glasgow Hospitals. It's not so much a defiant gesture, it's a measure of stupidity.

The least they could do is vape.


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 19, 2017)

Cold callers. 
Version #1 Sky. Dad was subscribed to a Satellite Pay TV Service (Still have old Nokia Mediamaster receiver) that was swallowed by Sky. Sky then proceeded to rank up the rates and make their decoder compulsory, so we ditched the subscription. For years they phoned at 8 pm to ask for a fantastic offer. Killed them with "I still have my Nokia, cow much it costs a CAM module for the NDS encryption?"
Version #2 is a repeated request for a Forex proposal. Unfortunately for them I know what forex is and that sounds to me a scammy thing.
Version #3 are the ones that are trying to sell me a new ADSL plan. Even when you have fiber to the home.

PS: I am a bit of satellite TV nut as you could guess
Mike "10992 V 27500 2/3"


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

I'll wait for the English subtitles on that one, Mike. I got lost at CAM


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 19, 2017)

And I thought forex was an Australian Lager, maybe it is.
P.S. just bought a BT 8600 quad phone set, hardly get any more scam phonecalls, rejects international, foreign, withheld numbers.  If the caller isn't in your contact list then they have to supply their name before it rings you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 20, 2017)

Some dog owners who don't 'pick up' their pets poo  *little & large!* when in public places - very unhygenic to leave around  - discounting @Bubbsie & other dog owners on here of course.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 20, 2017)

Ikklemo said:


> People behind you on a supermarket line dash ahead of you to a counter just opening up.


People behind you on a supermarket line, who refuse to move their bottom when another till opens.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 21, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> People behind you on a supermarket line, who refuse to move their bottom when another till opens.


That's me!  I never move, if I do some disaster will befall that till person and I'll end up back of the queue I was in in the first place.  I always choose the losing queue.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

Folk who refer to Diabetes as the 'D'


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 22, 2017)

The incredible moving post, WL? Or is it me having yet another funny do?


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Folk who refer to Diabetes as 'D'


Ooh well said WL...lets think about what else the 'D' could stand for...drunk...dandruff...disgusted (of Tunbridge Wells being a prime example)...dangerous...dodgy...delirious...not making fun of you at all WL...it is irritating...but...hope you take this humorous response in the spirit it in which  it is intended.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> The incredible moving post, WL? Or is it me having yet another funny do?


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

Not at all offended Bubbise - my offerings are : desperate: dramatic: dangling: dazzling! Actually, what about plain old Diabetes?


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Not at all offended Bubbise - my offerings are : desperate: dramatic: dangling: dazzling! Actually, what about plain old Diabetes?


Hoi...do you mind...less of the 'old'...thank you.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Not at all offended Bubbise - my offerings are : desperate: dramatic: dangling: dazzling! Actually, what about plain old Diabetes?


Actually WL...can I ask if we may opt for two words...if so...I choose dramatic dazzling...as long as it's not 'old' dramatic dazzling.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you for your Diplomacy Bubbsie but I'm opting for desperate dangling


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 22, 2017)

Deranged.  Dilapidated.  Dentally challenged. Divorced


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Deranged.  Dilapidated.  Dentally challenged. Divorced


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Deranged.  Dilapidated.  Dentally challenged. Divorced


Ralph...sorry...but that did make me laugh...apologies if that causes offence.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Not at all offended Bubbise - my offerings are : desperate: dramatic: dangling: dazzling! Actually, what about plain old Diabetes?


Hmmn...not sure about diabetes.


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 22, 2017)

When you're trying to do something on a website with your phone or tablet and all is moving randomly and makes using it a painful experience, when the site should be optimized for phones.

If you're to write anything the video keyboard.
Yes. I've switched  up the old PC I have left here, because the old school springy keyboard.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> When you're trying to do something on a website with your phone or tablet and all is moving randomly and makes using it a painful experience, when the site should be optimized for phones.
> 
> If you're to write anything the video keyboard.
> Yes. I've switched  up the old PC I have left here, because the old school springy keyboard.


Mike...not sure I understand the relevant of this post here...not sure I understand anything to do with technology...I'm rubbish with anything with more than one button/switch...I have no idea how to work my iPhone...no idea how to programme the radio in my car...or set up the wii machine...so I'll just have to take your word that this is the way it works.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Deranged.  Dilapidated.  Dentally challenged. Divorced


In that order Ralph?


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 22, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> When you're trying to do something on a website with your phone or tablet and all is moving randomly and makes using it a painful experience, when the site should be optimized for phones.
> 
> If you're to write anything the video keyboard.
> Yes. I've switched  up the old PC I have left here, because the old school springy keyboard.


Sorry Mike I too am at a loss with having limited IT Computer skills & literacy - back to scool for me I guess! Nice keyboard tho!


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 22, 2017)

@Bubsie: it's because when you try to write something on the glass of the phone first of all the 'keyboard' tries to be smart and change what you're writing and if you like to write you'll end to write strange things. - Then the websites are trying to help you and start moving the page around.
With this old and noisy keyboard and PC optimized version if I type "Bubsie" I don't end to write "Subside" and find really hard to correct...


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 22, 2017)

Back to irritations: people who ding the bell on a bus for the next stop immediately *after* someone else has done it, so you get two, three, four or more dings. I want to shout, '_The bus is stopping! It can only stop once not four times! The driver is not going to only let the first person off and make the rest of you dingers stay on - one ding is enough to make the driver stop the bus!_' Arrggghh.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> @Bubsie: it's because when you try to write something on the glass of the phone first of all the 'keyboard' tries to be smart and change what you're writing and if you like to write you'll end to write strange things. - Then the websites are trying to help you and start moving the page around.
> With this old and noisy keyboard and PC optimized version if I type "Bubsie" I don't end to write "Subside" and find really hard to correct...


Oh Mike you lost me at Keyboard...I think I get the general gist though...a bit like spell check?


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Back to irritations: people who ding the bell on a bus for the next stop immediately *after* someone else has done it, so you get two, three, four or more dings. I want to shout, '_The bus is stopping! It can only stop once not four times! The driver is not going to only let the first person off and make the rest of you dingers stay on - one ding is enough to make the driver stop the bus!_' Arrggghh.


Haven't been on a bus for years Pine Marten...didn't even know they still had bells.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh yes, they do, Bubbsie! We use buses now and again, mainly to get to Alexandra Palace garden centre or the like. But the infernal Ding...Ding.......Ding...Ding! does tend to send me (and Mr Marten) a bit batty


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 22, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Oh yes, they do, Bubbsie! We use buses now and again, mainly to get to Alexandra Palace garden centre or the like. But the infernal Ding...Ding.......Ding...Ding! does tend to send me (and Mr Marten) a bit batty


Haven't used the buses for years...as an ex Londoner I do remember the buses with the open platforms...we used to rush to the platform to ring the bell first...we couldn't reach the cord that ran the whole length of the bus.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 23, 2017)

People who lane hog on the motorway when lanes inside of them are clear, yet they will not move over even though they are only doing 40 mph. 
People who say they are coming to parties etc that you have to cater for and then don't tell you they are no longer coming.
Kids running around in restaurants making a nuisance of themselves.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh Lorraine i quite agree with you there ~ middle lane hoggers and at 40mph 
One of our restaurants if it can be called that - had play areas for children ~ nightmare trying to enjoy a meal with these little ones screaming & running around the tables ~ no parental control ~ then the restaurant was taken over - refurbished - now no play areas for children either inside or out. Bliss Plenty of play areas for them just down the road.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't used the buses for years...as an ex Londoner I do remember the buses with the open platforms...we used to rush to the platform to ring the bell first...we couldn't reach the cord that ran the whole length of the bus.


Family & myself used a bus to get home on Saturday last after our Italian meal out - the seats were ripped & torn & the bus needed a damn good clean - was disgraceful ~ thank goodness for my little run around car - when it starts for me that is!!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 23, 2017)

Blimey WL where do you live- Syria? I thought just about everywhere had decent buses now that the cowboys after privatisation had been weeded out


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey WL where do you live- Syria? I thought just about everywhere had decent buses now that the cowboys after privatisation had been weeded out


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 26, 2017)

Talking of buses.....arriving at the bus stop in plenty of time (according to the bus time table) only to find the bus was ahead of time and had been and gone. Arrgh! Then having to wait 20~30 mins for the next one!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 26, 2017)

Very frustrating WL. In the highlands the next bus  is often the next day


----------



## Amigo (Aug 26, 2017)

People who don't wash their hands after using the loo! Urghh! 

This came to me last night watching a couple of 'glamorous' young women at a private party in the place where I was. They tended to their hair, make up and clothes and preened themselves. But neither washed their hands before they went back in to enjoy their buffet! (I wasn't at this private do incidentally).


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 26, 2017)

A house that won't tidy itself up!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 27, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> A house that won't tidy itself up!


I agree


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 27, 2017)

One of my current bugbears is those ads for riser/recliner chairs where some older actor uses one to get up then walks with a smug grin away from the chair without the slightest hindrance. I'd buy one if they made my walking that good.


----------



## Robin (Aug 27, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> One of my current bugbears is those ads for riser/recliner chairs where some older actor uses one to get up then walks with a smug grin away from the chair without the slightest hindrance. I'd buy one if they made my walking that good.


In the same category are those peculiar women who have to bathe in their walk-in baths in their swimming costumes.


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 27, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Talking of buses.....arriving at the bus stop in plenty of time (according to the bus time table) only to find the bus was ahead of time and had been and gone!


IT COULD BE WORSE. You have checked with the smartphone the actual " realtime " GPS derived bus arrival time only to find that the bus was ten minutes late or arrives unannounced.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 28, 2017)

As I'm determined to go back to being the mad, eccentric person that I used to be I have no idea about what would irritate a sane person


----------



## New-journey (Aug 28, 2017)

AJLang said:


> As I'm determined to go back to being the mad, eccentric person that I used to be I have no idea about what would irritate a sane person


Best answer! Made me laugh.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 28, 2017)

The VIPoo adverts! Yuck!


----------

